# Making Fraser Coast Bayside Brewers an official club



## HBHB (4/7/14)

Hi all.

On Saturday 19th July we're holding a meeting at Hervey Bay Home Brew / National Home Brew to get the ball rolling on making the club official.

Meeting starts @ 6:00pm, we'll find some eats from somewhere - bring a bottle of beer or if so inclined, a softdrink.

What we're aiming to do is open the doors to even more education, friendly mini-competitions, social activities and shared brew days for the local brewers.

Cost to join will be minimal.

More details available at [email protected] or call the shop on 07 4128 2033 during BH. More details on the Fraser Coast Bayside Brewers facebook page as well as the Hervey Bay Home Brew one.

Martin


----------



## growler (11/7/14)

Away in Bundy next week , but home Friday.....sweet.

See you there.

G


----------



## webbo (19/7/14)

Ok so my first ever post on AHB.

Hi all attended our first ever meeting tonight and formed a more formal club. Met some great people and sampled some damn fine beer. Look forward to catcing up with all you folks at a later meeting.

It seem my nickname is kegaweek (god what was I thinking) but My real name is Stephen Webley.


----------



## SimonT (20/7/14)

Was good to catch up with some familiar faces and see a bunch of new faces as well! I usually brew on Wednesday mornings starting pretty early, around 7 - 8ish. If that would suit anyone else who wants to check out my brew day, let me know, and I can let you know the date of the next one! Looking forward to sharing ideas and learning from the collective knowledge of many years of brewing experience represented by the group tonight!


----------



## HBHB (20/7/14)

Few pics from last night:








Great turn out.

So we're up and running.

Considering there's a fair sized core of brewers in the Bay and Maryborough and the response to meeting notifications was pretty good. Besides the 18 in attendance, we also received about 18-20 apologies for brewers who are keen but couldn't make it due to FIFO rosters and various work, family and social commitments. Plus we had to compete with the whale festival fireworks event etc as well.

Given the diversity of our members work and family commitments etc, it'll be great to see some brew day sharing going on & thanks to Simon for opening with his mid week brew day.

My brew days are fairly scattered but mostly done on Sundays and an occasional week day, which i'll put up on here as well. I'll often run up a quick extract brew with steeped grains to check recipes for work needs as well as my own regular all grain days which, depending on size needs, could be either BIAB (Brew in a Bag) or on the 3 vessel system.


----------



## Pedro6 (6/10/14)

Made it to October meeting as I have been travelling up to the Cape.
Great night especially it was Martin's birthday (age does not worry him yet) and signed up as member on the night.
Looking forward to next meeting and learning from the more experienced members.

Peter


----------

